# Partagas Black Maximo Cigar Review - Wonderful!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful appearance,burns great,perfect draw! Buying another box. Highlight of my weekend!

Read the full review here: Partagas Black Maximo Cigar Review - Wonderful!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Been one of my Favorites for years, a great cigar at a decent price!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

It's next on my to try list.oke:


----------

